
In a Strong Economy, Why Are So Many Workers on Strike? - rblion
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/19/business/economy/workers-strike-economy.html
======
cascom
What am I missing - I would expect the most strikes in a good economy and
tight labor market?

------
Porthos9K
A strong economy doesn't mean shit when your wages don't keep up with
inflation and you're stuck paying for health insurance that either provides
inadequate coverage or outright denies it.

